# Coaching Search Almost Over



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Marc Stein said:


> Hearing: Bulls assistant coach Adrian Griffin had three-hour interview with Sixers ownership Tuesday for his second interview with Philly


Twitter @ESPNSteinLine

This would be an interesting choice. Haven't really heard his name in the running for any jobs prior to this.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This was the prior word from Steiny-Mo:



Marc Stein said:


> Insistence for weeks in coaching circles has been Brett Brown or Michael Curry gets Philly job. Yet no surrender from Griff & Jay Larranaga


Twitter @ESPNSteinLine


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Brett Brown agrees to coach Philadelphia 76ers



> It is a four-year deal for Brown, who takes over a rebuilding team under the direction of new general manager Sam Hinkie.


No-name coach for a completely rebuilding team. Hope he excels at prospect development.


----------

